#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Idle timeout e keepalive timeout entender!!!!

## FernandodeDeus

Gostaria de entender melhor para que servem o *idle timeout* e *keepalive timeout* no hotspot, quais as funções deles e qual o melhor tempo para seta-los.

Grato pela ajuda.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

idle-timeout é o tempo maximo que o cliente podera ficar SEM trafegar nenhum dado.. se chegar neste tempo. a conexao eh desfeita...

keep-alive é o tempo em que o servidor envia pacotes para o cliente.. e o cliente responde este pacote.... como se o servidor perguntasse para o cliente "voce esta online ?" e o cliente se estiver responde "sim, esotu" ...

se a resposta nao chegar neste tempo.. ele desconecta o usuario

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Se eu seto ele no hotspot server, preciso setar tambem no user profile em cada velocidade?

----------


## Mr_Dom

setar direto no server, serve pra usuario ainda nao autenticados, e no profile para já autenticados...

uso assim aqui..

no server:

idle-timeout = 00:03:00
keepalive = 00:03:00


no profile:

idle-timeout = 00:30:00
keepalive = 02:00:00


altere e faça os testes...abraçosss


t+

----------


## FernandodeDeus

O que acontece assim é que desligo o pc e ele fica um tempão constando na queue

----------


## alexandrecorrea

coloca o keel-alive time para um valor.. tipo 60 segundos..

e o idle timeout.. coloca algo com 6 horas

aqu uso 12 horas no idle.. e keep-alive 60

----------


## Mr_Dom

> O que acontece assim é que desligo o pc e ele fica um tempão constando na queue


 
creio q diminuir o tempo do idle-timeout do profile dos usuarios para algo em torno de 00:10:00, ae se em dez minutos o kra nao trafegar nenhum pacote ele desconecta....tive problemas aqui de clientes reclamando q ficava caíndo muito, eles saiam tomar um café, voltava tinha q logar de novo (com um tempo muito baixo)...sempre deixo em 00:30:00, é um tempo bom...que eu acho..

mas teste ae...e vejo como fica melhor pra vc...

abraços..t+

----------


## Gosulator

aqui nem ativo o idle time out, não adianta. Mesmo que ocliente fique parado lá e seja chutado pelo idle-timeout, em sessenta segundos o discador do windows vai automaticamente rediscar.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> aqui nem ativo o idle time out, não adianta. Mesmo que ocliente fique parado lá e seja chutado pelo idle-timeout, em sessenta segundos o discador do windows vai automaticamente rediscar.


 
Vc trabalha com PPPoe?

----------


## Mr_Dom

só pra constar, eu estava falando de profile de hotspot...


abraços...

----------


## WWANInternet

Uma Pergunta amigos ...se o cliente não esta trafegando e nao ocupando banda ..vai adiantar ele ser "Kikado" do Hotspot ...em que melhoraria esses 2 timeouts siga a dica do amigo ..o meu idle estava 5 minutos e clientes reclamando da queda constante e agora passei para 30 minutos

----------


## lipeiori

Aqui o idle tá em 6h também, assim o cliente vai ter que logar umas 4x ao dia o que não é muito ruim.

----------


## kowalczki

falando nestas configuracoes, tem como desativar estas duas configuracoes. E se tiver, vou ter algum problema se estas configuracoes ficarem desativadas?? ou alguma vantagem??

Aqui tenho soh PPPoE e tenhos alguns problemas de clientes ficarem com a conexao wireless ativa e o PPPoE desconecta. e o sinal destes clientes esta na faixa dos -62 db.

Obrigado

----------


## underwanderson

> Uma Pergunta amigos ...se o cliente não esta trafegando e nao ocupando banda ..vai adiantar ele ser "Kikado" do Hotspot ...em que melhoraria esses 2 timeouts siga a dica do amigo ..o meu idle estava 5 minutos e clientes reclamando da queda constante e agora passei para 30 minutos


boa noite!
veja bem WWANIternet,
isso serve pra vc ter um controle de quem realmente desligou o pc ou nao, se o cliente deixa o computador conectado baixando algo que ele imagina passar a noite toda pra baixar e derrepente o cache full o ajudou a ser mais rapido nesta tarefa, ele vai ficar logado o resto da noite ate que ele acorde entao se vc setou o idle timeout pra pelo menos 10min ele ja nao ficara conectado ao seu server, e de dia um cliente saiu e desligou a maquina se nao tiver nada setado em idle timeout o mesmo ficara na sua tela de ativos o resto da vida ate que vc mesmo o derrube, ou seja, vc tera maior controle de quem esta realmente conectado.
lembrando que quem usa cookie como eu, que deixo setado o tempo de vida pra 6h pois se o cliente fizer isso que acabei de falar ele tera que logar pelo menos 2x ao dia se ele for derrubado pelo idle timeout e no mais a cada 10min de desconexao do idle timeout o mk so corta a conexao mas nao o derruba de vez, a nao ser que o tempo de vida do cookie estiver expirado.
espero ter ajudado
obrigado

----------


## WWANInternet

ajudou sim..boa explicação

----------

